# Uploading Pictures Into Thread



## Garden Knowm (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been trying to upload a 212 kb JPEG.. and I am getting an error that says the file exceeds the 2kb limit.. please advise..

: )


----------



## airamathea (Oct 2, 2006)

try Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com , if that doesnt help I have a few others...just let me know.


~A


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 2, 2006)

but I want to upload my pictures directly onto the site... : )


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Should be good now GN i have updated it to 400kb files


----------



## silvernomad (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks, I was having that problem also, and had to upload the pictures to the pics area and then link to them in my post............ just too many steps then needed.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 4, 2006)

THANKS!!!!

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 6, 2006)

uh oh... I just tried to upload pictures into a thread. it said the limit is 48.8 KB...


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I upped it again to 2 mb, for an attachment

Rollitup


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2007)

hey i've got a good one. IrfanView. pic program. resizes all pics with one simple click. works great. i use it all the time. i'll take a nice pic and then realize the size was to big to load. no problem just resized with IrfanView.

IrfanView - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com


----------



## mr_issues (Mar 28, 2007)

I use irfanview as well...very nice program!


----------



## nemoforone (Mar 30, 2007)

What about the possibility of pulling out of Iraq, letting Iran invade and lose resources fighting their own kind, and then come in and mop up the dregs?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2007)

nemoforone said:


> What about the possibility of pulling out of Iraq, letting Iran invade and lose resources fighting their own kind, and then come in and mop up the dregs?


 
i guess that's one way to resize a photo. seems like a lot of policy though.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 21, 2007)

Funny shit. It will work but the pics may come back scewed, With a little one sidedness and a little propaganda. 

Fdd I'n dumb, How the hell do you post pics in the thread the way you and others do? full size not thumb, or attatch?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 22, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


> full size not thumb, or attatch?


i'd like to know myself


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 22, 2007)

I figured out a way yesterday. What I did was re-size my photo to 1024x7?? standard large size ne how. I then uploaded them to photobucket. It's free. Once you do that they gice you the url, img links. I then copied and pasted the link directly into thread post or reply. I don't know if it can be done on rollitup alone? I've tried a bunch of ways, no go.


----------



## speedhabit (Apr 20, 2008)




----------

